# Oregon pigeon rescued, please help.



## Lewella (Jun 13, 2009)

Greetings,

I rescued a young pigeon from the barn today. All of its feathers are in, except for some bare patches under its wings, and it has a light sprinkle of yellow hairy looking feathers on its head and sticking out from the big feathers on its body.

It fell from a high beam and was wandering around the barn floor. I was afraid the barn cats would get it, so I put it into a small wire cage generally used for chicken babies. It's currently resting on some hay on top of some news paper. The cage is sitting on a chair in the living room.

A friend of mine is currently raising a baby crow so she shared a bit of her baby bird formula. I was only able to get about three drops into its mouth with a syringe and it ate a small earth worm I found under a rock. It's cleaned its feathers a few times, its eyes still look bright and they are a creamy brown color. It's pooped several times and the poop is full of both fluid and black and white material. It hasn't spread it's wings but it keeps fluttering the wings up and down and squeaking.

I'd like to raise the bird up and maybe keep it, but I feel like I need some expert advice. If I released it around here it would probably end up getting shot because the guys around the farm tend to use their pellet guns to clear out the barns when the poop landing on the tractor seats and such starts to irritate them. I'd also like to find someone in my area that I can get help and advice from. I'm near Damascus, Oregon.

Thanks for your help and your time,
Lewella


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Please don't feed the baby any more worms. Pigeons don't eat worms. We have a member who is less than 20 miles from you, according to MY map.....LOL....I'm sure she'll be on shortly, if she's not already.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

You might read this thread and do a search on our site. You'll find TONS of info.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=9918

Also, this will help determine how old the baby is.
http://www.speedpigeon.com/baby_racing_pigeon.htm


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm in Portland...give me a call...


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lovebirds said:


> Please don't feed the baby any more worms. Pigeons don't eat worms. We have a member who is less than 20 miles from you, according to MY map.....LOL....I'm sure she'll be on shortly, if she's not already.


And there she is!! LOL
Charis.......she's near Damascus, OR.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Yes...here I am!...20 miles from Damascus!


----------



## Lewella (Jun 13, 2009)

Thank you very much. 

I've looked at the racing baby site and I believe the pigeon I have is roughly 18-20 days old. There is another baby in the nest but I can't get to it. The baby that is still up there looks bigger and I wonder if it didn't push the smaller one out. It's the only pigeon nest I've found out there, although I know there are at least 3 starling nests on the other side of the barn. 

No worms then.  I've given it a bird feeding dish like the ones for parrots full of water, but it doesn't seem to be watering itself. I haven't any pigeon food, but would chicken crumble work? I'm limited on funds as far as going out to buy food for it right now.

Thanks again,
Lewella


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

*This is my email to you*

Hi there…it’s Charis from Pigeon Talk. I really hoped I would hear from you as there is a lot to raising a baby Pigeon. It’s not especially hard but it is very different from other baby birds.
I don’t know how old the one you have rescued is but it may be appropriate to feed it defrosted corn and peas. I defrost about 3 tablespoons under hot water until they are warm and fully defrosted. I gently open the baby’s beak and pop the pieces at the back of the throat. Each feeding, the baby should be fed 40-50 pieces. Only feed once the crop has emptied. The crop is a bird’s equivalent of our stomach and is located right below the throat. When it’s full, it feels squishy. Generally it takes 3-4 hours for the crop to empty. You never want to add food to the crop if there is already food in it because doing so can cause a bacterial infection which can be fatal. 
Hand feeding at first will feel very awkward to you but you will figure it out and so will the baby and it will become easier. This is only a guide but the baby will need to be fed about 3 times a day if you feed the amount I recommended. Soon the baby wil be picking up the corn and peas on it’s own and then it will be time to go to the feed store and buy a Pigeon mix.
Really…I am happy to talk you through this. I done it hundreds of time.


----------



## Lewella (Jun 13, 2009)

This morning the young pigeon started squeaking and rustling its feathers so I got up and fed it 18 pieces of canned peas and 5 pieces of chicken pellet that I halved before feeding. I wasn't sure if I should feed and water at the same time, so I didn't for now. That feeding was around 8 am. I thought maybe I would feed at 8am, Noon, and 4pm if that sounds right?

Now I have frozen corn and peas, which I've gathered are better for the bird.

The baby did try to peck at the crumbled pieces of chicken pellet on the newspaper, but it just picked them up and threw them aside. Opening it's mouth did seem to get a little easier later in the feeding, and after each piece of pea it got very excited. Cute little flapper.

A friend of mine, she's the one raising the baby crow, mentioned that the yellow hairs running down the sides of the top of its head reminded her of the yellow feathers on a Macaroni Penguin's head, so I've taken to calling the pigeon Mac. 

Is there a particular way to find out the sex of a pigeon? Or can I tell when the baby is probably only 18-20 days old?

Thanks everyone, specially Charis, I'll keep in touch and hopefully have baby pictures up later today.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lewella said:


> This morning the young pigeon started squeaking and rustling its feathers so I got up and fed it 18 pieces of canned peas and 5 pieces of chicken pellet that I halved before feeding. I wasn't sure if I should feed and water at the same time, so I didn't for now. That feeding was around 8 am. I thought maybe I would feed at 8am, Noon, and 4pm if that sounds right?
> 
> Now I have frozen corn and peas, which I've gathered are better for the bird.
> 
> ...


Yes, the frozen stuff is better. Too much sodium in the canned peas and other veggies. 
Can't know the sex of the pigeon until they're about 5 or 6 months old and then you can only tell by their behaviour OR if the pigeon lays an egg........there's no way to sex a pigeon simply by sight. 
I like the name Mac.


----------



## Lewella (Jun 13, 2009)

Here is my first attempt to post baby pictures of Mac. Does anyone else have an opinion of how old Mac is? I was guessing 18-20 days.

































Also update on feeding: The noon time feeding went much better than the morning feeding. Using frozen corn and peas that I melted in very warm water I fed the baby 40 pieces. Half the feeding the baby picked up pieces from my cupped hand and ate them. After that I tilted a parrot's water cup in front of the baby and it volunteered to take a drink of water.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I'd say you've got the age pretty close. Probably 20 days old at least, maybe even 22.......anyway.......he sure looks like a chunky little fellow. Were the pics AFTER or BEFORE you fed him? 
Sounds like you've got the feeding thing down pretty good now. If you need anything, please give Charis a call. She's a FABULOUS gal, not to mention just plain crazy about our pigeon buddies. 
Really need to get some pigeon feed for this little one at some point.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Great job!
Please don't leave the baby outside though. A Hawk could snatch it quicker than you could do a thing about it or a number of other predators.
Remember...I'm here if you need help.


----------



## Lewella (Jun 13, 2009)

These pics were taken right after feeding. But Mac still seems pretty round for such a young pigeon even before feeding. 

I've been watching the nest where Mac fell from and there is still another baby up there that seems a bit larger than Mac. I've seen the other baby spread it's wings and shake them about, but no flights yet. Mac doesn't spread its wings, just shakes them up and down while squeaking. I think these babies were being parented by a single parent for a while too because I've only seen one adult around the barn in the last couple days and a few more days ago the guys around here did shoot an adult. 

Thanks for all your help and advice, it's appreciated.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lewella said:


> These pics were taken right after feeding. But Mac still seems pretty round for such a young pigeon even before feeding.
> 
> I've been watching the nest where Mac fell from and there is still another baby up there that seems a bit larger than Mac. I've seen the other baby spread it's wings and shake them about, but no flights yet. Mac doesn't spread its wings, just shakes them up and down while squeaking. I think these babies were being parented by a single parent for a while too because I've only seen one adult around the barn in the last couple days and a few more days ago the guys around here did shoot an adult.
> 
> Thanks for all your help and advice, it's appreciated.


Yea, it will be a little while before either of them can fly. I've got a baby here about the same age as yours (19 days old today). The earliest I've ever seen one actually fly was 26 days old, but most don't fly that young. More like 32 to 35 days before they even practice.


----------



## Lewella (Jun 13, 2009)

I haven't gotten but a foot away from the baby to take a picture when its outside. I know there are hawks, crows, cats, and coyotes around here that wouldn't hesitate to eat or hurt Mac. The coyotes have even been frightening me a bit lately. (I had one come out of the brush, walk half way across the road and look at me from about 40 ft ahead of me, and then walk back into the brush when I went walking the other day). There is a hawk that flies over our 15 acres every other day or so and every time it is dive bombed by and escorted by at least four crows until it reaches the property line.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Baby Mac is really cute.


----------



## Lewella (Jun 13, 2009)

Yeah, Mac was really adorable when it woke me up this morning at 6:30 am saying it wanted to eat and make it snappy. But I've decided it's a good thing because I really needed to be out weeding my garden early this morning anyway. I weeded for about 45 min. before deciding to rest online. Maybe baby Mac is my new alarm clock. After three kids what's one more baby to wake me up demanding food? My kids are 13 yrs, 5 yrs, and 6 months.

This morning Mac ate about 45 pieces of frozen corn and peas with about 5 pieces of pea sized frozen carrot squares, defrosted in very warm water. All of the feeding Mac picked up the pieces from my cupped hand. I also noticed that the parent bird was feeding the remaining baby in the nest in the barn about the same time this morning. 

Are carrots ok for pigeons? I did check a few lists of foods that are poisonous or that will make pigeons sick but I didn't see carrots listed on them.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Carrots are great. I feed mine fresh minced carrots and they love them....just make sure the pieces are not too big.


----------



## Lewella (Jun 13, 2009)

Great!  I just saw something about introducing carrot juice to birds too. Maybe down the line I'll try that. We have a watermelon at the house, has anyone tried to give their pigeons watermelon or is it ok for them?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Some Pigeons do like watermellon but I would not introduce it now.... could give him the runs.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Lewella said:


> Great!  I just saw something about introducing carrot juice to birds too. Maybe down the line I'll try that. We have a watermelon at the house, has anyone tried to give their pigeons watermelon or is it ok for them?


You will want to get him some pigeon feed, and introduce that so he can pick and peck at it. that is what kind of feed he will need as he matures.


----------



## Lewella (Jun 13, 2009)

Gotcha.  No watermelon for now.

Green beans ok? I have a bag of frozen mixed veggies that is carrots, peas, corn, and green beans. I would cut the green beans much smaller if I tried that.


----------



## Lewella (Jun 13, 2009)

I help out at a feed store around here from time to time, I feed animals and clean cages.. I'll have to ask the store owner what they recommend because I know she sells feed to at least a couple people with doves. They have some cheap suet packages, pigeons eat suet?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Lewella said:


> I help out at a feed store around here from time to time, I feed animals and clean cages.. I'll have to ask the store owner what they recommend because I know she sells feed to at least a couple people with doves. They have some cheap suet packages, pigeons eat suet?


no, they eat pigeon feed, suet is made with fat with seeds in it and it is greasy, it is for birds that eat seed and bugs, like nuthatches. he needs pigeon feed which is seeds, grains and legumes.


----------



## Lewella (Jun 13, 2009)

I see. Thanks so much! 

- Well, off to feeding time. Corn, peas, and carrots here we come.


----------



## Lewella (Jun 13, 2009)

This morning's feeding was very interesting to me. I took Mac out of the cage and we sat together in the grass. Mac ate about 50 pieces of corn and peas and carrots out of my cupped hand, then begged and begged for more, squeaking and finally opening his wings all the way up for the first time. I only gave him 3 more pieces of corn because I didn't want to accidentally over feed him, and besides he seems very fat already. 
After feeding him I held him up in the palms of my hands, about a foot away from the roof of his cage and a few inches above it. He was content to just squeak and look at me for a few minutes before he suddenly opened his wings, flew to the top of his cage, and popped down inside the open door on top of it. Maybe it was just falling with style or maybe he thought I was hiding more food inside the cage in his dish, but I thought it was really cool. Like seeing my child take his or her first steps. 
I was guessing Mac's age at 18-22 days, but maybe he's even a bit older? I should really get him some pigeon seeds at this point, yes? Should I faze seeds, grains, and nuts into his diet along with the corn, peas, and carrots or just switch?


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I have been reading your thread and enjoyed your interaction with Mac immensely! He is delightful.

The peas, corn and carrots are definitely not a long term food for Mac but later, as he learns to eat seed and peas, etc., can be given in small amounts a few times a week. You will find he will go to the seed/peas first after he learns to eat them.

Kaytee Dove Mix is a good starter food for him. It has a mixture of small seed and larger peas for him to learn to eat. Sometimes the larger peas are harder for young ones to pick up.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lovebirds said:


> I'd say you've got the age pretty close. Probably 20 days old at least, maybe even 22.......






Lewella said:


> This morning's feeding was very interesting to me. I took Mac out of the cage and we sat together in the grass. Mac ate about 50 pieces of corn and peas and carrots out of my cupped hand, then begged and begged for more, squeaking and finally opening his wings all the way up for the first time. I only gave him 3 more pieces of corn because I didn't want to accidentally over feed him, and besides he seems very fat already.
> After feeding him I held him up in the palms of my hands, about a foot away from the roof of his cage and a few inches above it. He was content to just squeak and look at me for a few minutes before he suddenly opened his wings, flew to the top of his cage, and popped down inside the open door on top of it. Maybe it was just falling with style or maybe he thought I was hiding more food inside the cage in his dish, but I thought it was really cool. Like seeing my child take his or her first steps.
> I was guessing Mac's age at 18-22 days, but maybe he's even a bit older? I should really get him some pigeon seeds at this point, yes? Should I faze seeds, grains, and nuts into his diet along with the corn, peas, and carrots or just switch?


I really think this baby is about 25 or 26 days old and yes, at that age, he could easily fly the short distance to the cage. I suspect at this age if they really tried they could actually fly some, but they're not quite sure yet what to do with those wings..........LOL


----------



## Lewella (Jun 13, 2009)

Thanks for all of your advice everyone. 

So if I'm adjusting my estimate of his age to around 24-25 days... I guess I'll give him the birthday of Saturday 5-23-2009.

Now that I'm getting so interested in these beautiful birds I'm thinking I'll get good with Mac and get some friends for him. Maybe I'll even start taking them to the county fair with the rest of my exhibits. I looked up the rules and it's only $2.00 to enter a pigeon. However, the categories are old cock, old hen, young cock, young hen. I guess I'll have to wait until Mac is old enough to show if he/she is a boy/girl.  Does anyone else here compete at county fairs with their birds? What kinds of things are judges looking for?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Lewella said:


> Thanks for all of your advice everyone.
> 
> So if I'm adjusting my estimate of his age to around 24-25 days... I guess I'll give him the birthday of Saturday 5-23-2009.
> 
> Now that I'm getting so interested in these beautiful birds I'm thinking I'll get good with Mac and get some friends for him. Maybe I'll even start taking them to the county fair with the rest of my exhibits. I looked up the rules and it's only $2.00 to enter a pigeon. However, the categories are old cock, old hen, young cock, young hen. I guess I'll have to wait until Mac is old enough to show if he/she is a boy/girl.  Does anyone else here compete at county fairs with their birds? What kinds of things are judges looking for?


 I suspect they aren't looking to judge feral Pigeons, but I think they are just as wonderful as all the others.


----------



## Lewella (Jun 13, 2009)

Your probably right about showing feral or wild birds. Darn closed minded pigeon prejudice. lol

Maybe I'll have to scrape up a bit for pedigree pure blood birds when I figure out how I want my pigeon housing to be set up and try the fair next year.

Any good links for patterns to build pigeon housing / pens that you know of? I'm fairly handy with the wood working tools so I figure I can make my own and I know I probably have enough materials around here somewhere. The chicken coop needs a rebuild while I'm at it.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

What ever you build, it needs to be predator proof. That means 1/4 inch hardware cloth to keep rodents out. Also need to make sure that they can't tunnel in form underneath.
Mice and rats soil the feed and can make Pigeons very sick. Rats will kill them during the night when the birds can't see to get away.
Raccoons will put their hand through, if they can, and pull through the cage whatever living thing they can get their hands on. 
The list goes on...cats...coyotes...dogs...fox...etc.
Pigeons prefer flat perches rather than round ones. They like shelves too. There is a lot of good information here.


----------



## Lewella (Jun 13, 2009)

Mac and I have had some easy feeding times today. He squeaks and begs every time he hears my voice now. He's been taking short flights of a foot or so from my hands to the top of his cage or the ground. I've been pouring over pictures and designs of pigeon lofts and dovecots on the net, copying the pics that I like to my computer so I can get ideas for what I want to build. I love the pics of the ancient dovecots from around the world and the pics of the mobile dovecots people had built onto trucks during WWII.


----------



## Lewella (Jun 13, 2009)

Mac update: Baby Mac is now about a month old, he loves to sit on my shoulder squeaking in my ear while I walk around, he's doing well with a dish of water and a dish of wild bird seed (millet and sunflower seed), he still acts like he rather have peas but he's eating. I watched the parent coax the remaining baby in the nest out onto a beam and then onto the roof o the barn today. He kept sliding down the metal roof because he couldn't figure out how to walk along the spine of the roof like the adult birds. A couple more adults came by and the parent flew off with them, leaving the baby behind. He did a really nice circular flight back into the barn. Mac has only managed small flights of maybe a foot, but he's opening his wings much wider in the last few days.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Can you add some dried peas, whole brown uncooked rice and lentils to his mix...maybe some chopped raw, unsalted peanuts? He also should be on red pigeon grit and oyster shell too.


----------



## Lewella (Jun 13, 2009)

I've now added red pigeon grit and oyster shell to his diet and he's moved into a temporary larger home. It's a wooden and small mesh wire hutch that used to house a duck. I'd guess the hutch is about 2-3 ft by 4 ft around and the box portion is about 2-3 ft tall. I want to eventually move him into something bigger, but I'm a bit busy these days because I'm considering taking over a local feed store. Lots to do there with cleaning, organising, looking up wholesale and retail prices for everything, figuring out what profits are going to be and what the overhead is going to be. Chow pigeon fans.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Which feed store?


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

Hi Lewella,

There are lots of fancy pigeons needing homes, you could adopt and show some of them instead of buying.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

JGregg said:


> Hi Lewella,
> 
> There are lots of fancy pigeons needing homes, you could adopt and show some of them instead of buying.


I don't think she is going to sell Pigeons.


----------



## Lewella (Jun 13, 2009)

The feed store is on highway 212 in the middle of downtown Damascus, OR. We rent Uhaul trucks from here too. The store has had a few names over the years, Damascus Farm and Garden is probably the most recognisable one I think. 

I don't plan on selling pigeons, allthough I might house my own here for display. We do sell pigeon grit, oyster shell, and tons of wild bird foods and chicken foods. I've recently met at least a few people in the area who buy their pigeon and dove supplies here. 

I do plan on selling chickens from time to time so I've been doing a lot of study on that particular subject if anyone has advice. Thanks!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Of course I would say, don't sell Cornish Cross.


----------



## Lewella (Jun 13, 2009)

Yeah, I was noticing that I wouldn't be making much money with the Cornish Cross and I've heard they have very little personality and might have health problems after 8 weeks because they gain weight so quickly. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Lewella said:


> Yeah, I was noticing that I wouldn't be making much money with the Cornish Cross and I've heard they have very little personality and might have health problems after 8 weeks because they gain weight so quickly. Thanks for the advice!


They have amazing personalities and are as sweet as can be. My life with chickens began because of my beloved Matilda....a Cornish cross that had a life shortened because her weight became too great for her heart to support.
The health problems are directly related to the fact that they have been genetically engineered to get big fast and be butchered at the age of 8 weeks for meat.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Here's a copy of a little I wrote about her last year.


My very first chicken was Matilda. I never intended to bring home a chicken...through circumstances, it just worked out that way.
I had gone to the feed store late on a Saturday afternoon because I was nearly out of food for my Muscovites. Close to closing, the place was full of customers and there was a long line. The end of the line happened to be right in front of a cage with what appeared to be three adult chickens. Of course I started talking to them and of course they answered. My son was with me and he was quite small at the time. I don't think he had ever seen a chicken close up and he was mesmerized.
We spent a lot of time looking at the chickens and the line of customers dwindled and it was my turn. I asked the owner of the feed store about the chickens and as he told me the story, he opened the door to the cage and the white one jumped on my shoulder.
What he told me was that earlier in the day, a little boy brought them in because his dad had told him they had become too big for their house and they were too messy. He had traded the feed store all three chickens for a kitten.
The white one, I was told,would be ready for the frying pan in about two weeks. The white one was on my shoulder and she was very sweet. I was horrified she was being sold as food and put up quite a verbal ruckus not in a mean way because that's hard for me to do but I tried reasoning with him...giving him other options. As a result and as I was walking out the door, he called me back and told me I could just have her.
Since, I have deeply regretted not taking all three so she could have been with her two best friends. The other two were Rhodie Island reds. At the time, I knew nothing about chickens and had no understanding that even chickens have best friends.
My husband was livid that I brought a chicken home and was terribly worried about what the neighbors would think. I didn't give a rip and Matilda was so charming that she did win his heart in short time.
Fryers don't live long even if they aren't butchered. The chickens sold in the stores are young chickens...babies really at only 8 weeks old. Fryers are bred to get big fast and there's nothing that can be done to slow the process down. Matilda got to be 14 lb. she lived 20 months. I thought I'd die when I found her dead one morning. I knew it was coming but still it caught me totally off guard. It just seemed so wrong that such a smart, charming and loving creature couldn't have enjoyed her life a little longer.
I have many wonderful stories about my Matilda and she's always with me. She is safe now in my heart.


----------



## Lewella (Jun 13, 2009)

What a wonderful story!

As I think more and more about how I'd like to run this store these kind of stories help me to understand my potential customers. When the store was selling chicks earlier this year they were all kept in the warehouse in a chain link fence dog run lined with cardboard. It wasn't very attractive but the chicks still sold. All the breeds of chicks and turkey were running around together and there was no signage. I'm thinking about bringing in a few big metal horse troughs and putting an individual breed, or maybe two breeds, of chick into each tub or something. That way the public could be more up close with them. I'd also like to put signs up with pictures and information about the individual breeds, what they are traditionally raised for, what types of feed are good for them, and general handling tips. Education is important.


----------

